# Prepper chili



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's a super simple chili. Nice easy meal for a fall Sunday. The ingredients are two quart jars of beef with the juice, four 15 oz cans Stagg Chili, Hunts tomato paste and Country Kitchens Darn Good Chili Mix.



Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's the first picture









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm going to let it cook on high for a couple hours and then turn it down to low until we eat at about 7:30.









I'll do my food storage rice next. :tango_face_smile:

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!

Side question;

Do you have to seal the countertop tile more frequently to make sure that contaminants do not settle into the grout? A friend of ours is a Chemist/Food Scientist and he told us that the amount of germs that settle into the grout on tile countertops is pretty high. 

Because I care! 

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dang...looks good! Gluten (Wheat, barley, oats, rye) free?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Side question;
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. It came with the house. Should be getting replaced soon. I just take care to do my food prep on cutting boards.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Dang...looks good! Gluten (Wheat, barley, oats, rye) free?


They put a little rice in the "Darn Good Chili Mix", but that's okay as I'll be serving it over rice anyway.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now I am hungry for Chili!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds good. I know every state has their own versions of Chili, many are good some great. But Chili has no beans,meat, rice or anything other than chilies . green is the hot stuff, red on milder side and blends of the two. My wife makes something they call Chili in Wisconsin , but it aint Chili.


----------

